# Which DVD Plays CD's with high quality in Australia ??????



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I am looking for a low cost dvd player for my home theatre that will also play cd's in high quality,as i understand most players do not have high quality digital to analog chips in them ,is this true? I would be most grateful if some one would suggest what to purchase.I live in Australia,but,we could have a PAL version over here. Kind Regards Alan.:T


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I know Rotel does and they are available in Australia
I don't know if OPPO is available down there  , but if you can get your hands on oppo DV-970HD than it would be worth it.
This thing will play almost everything.
And yes you are correct HDCD is not available on all the players (always look for logo on the box, and don't trust sales rep's :nono: )
Hope this helps


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Elmac. Iwill have a look around. kind regards alan


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

If you can get one of the first-gen Toshiba HD-DVD players (HD-A1 or HD-XA1), these do a superb job on CD playback. You should be able to get one used or still new in the box for a good price. I use my XA1 to play CDs quite often, and it sounds great.:T


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

The new Denon DVD changer would be cool too

~Bobby


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Probably could only be the Oppo DV-981HD for $230.

http://www.oppodigital.com/dv981hd/dv981hd_index.html


----------

